# Billing surgery without discharge summary?



## pblmn (Jun 24, 2010)

I have several providers who dictate the operative report but are slow at getting the discharge summary dictated. Can I go ahead and bill out the surgery without the discharge summary as long as I eventually get the discharge summary? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 28, 2010)

As far as I know, there is no discharge summary needed for a surgery account, assuming it is a one day procedure. If the patient is an inpatient then you would need a discharge summary, such as a knee replacement or a hysterectomy, but for say, a colonoscopy or EGD, a d/s should not be needed.


----------

